# The best scratch is the one not there!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have begun to work on the first of two that probably will go out this week. Ya know, the race car jockeys have an old saying, _"Speed costs money, how fast do you want to go?"_

As you might have seen, I made one for myself first. One was sent to Joyce to "torture test" in her garden. I'l have one left before the new order shows up--which was confirmed today, so more are on the way.

BTW, this model will be the most expensive folder I have ever presented.

Click on pictures to enlarge.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, I want the preppers to relax about this knife and the time required to polish the edge.

I called my contact at Blue Ridge Knives, and she did a "cost and availability" on the stainless/stainless knife we are using here. Now, they also make the same stainless knife with a stainless color blade and a black handle, and a third model with a black blade and a black handle. All are stainless and indestructible.

The stainless/stainless model is better for prepping. It can be easily cleaned, and even thrown into an autoclave for medical work. That huge finger choil would let a doctor or nurse "choke up" on the knife and use their index finger down the spine of the blade as they were trained with a scalpel.

BTW, I'm also getting some Prequel knives. These have a stainless steel blade and come apart without tools. This process is called their "Field Strip Technology." You could dunk the entire knife in gravy and peanutbutter, flip one switch, roll a gear with your thumb and break the knife into three easy-to-clean pieces. It assembles just as easy.

The Monashee also disassembles the exact same way, but it is the worst knife in history, unless you're deliberately buying a disposable knife.

Get the Prequel instead. The ad says 59 bucks, but I buy them at Blue Ridge for 34 bucks:

https://www.knivesplus.com/crkt-prequel-flipper-knife-field-strip-2420.html


----------

